# 1990 Herreshoff H-28



## ella2010 (Mar 2, 2017)

I am considering selling my custom Herreshoff H-28. If there is any interest I would be happy to provide all the salient information about it, along with images. It's a beauty. I am no longer using it enough to justify slip fees, and maintenance. The ship is located in San Francisco bay area.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Sorry, Ella

Using Sailnet to sell a boat is only available to members with at least a year's seniority and a post count of 50+. There is a separate forum for that purpose for those members.

You are much likelier to have success using local Craigslists and the like.


----------

